# Cinbren Miniature Poodles



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely dogs..............and it sounds like she prefers talking to her prospective buyers to be assured her dogs are placed in good homes. I also notice she shows and is a member of PCA which are all good things! I would call her and ask any ??? you may have (ie; like genetic testing, and proof of, or if you can visit )


----------

